# MY Sent at MOROSO!!



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think I had some better pics of it off my boy's camera but I have to wait to download them...

Theres plenty more to come--but first thing is Ground Control and then headlights and tails....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*YO!*

damn MP!!! your car looks amazing! that has to be the best front end made for the b14.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Thanks white b14....hows everything with that rear bumper going--did U install it yet??


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

bro i installed it at 1am the day my girl brought it on my birthday. i coundnt wait till the next morning! ... on another note, how did u make that front grille? i want mine to look exactly like dat one! holla back


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That is the first time I've seen your car, and it is damn nice!
Your front fits much better than the one I saw on a 200SX up here.
You should think about getting the eyebrows that Mike is working on. They would look really nice on your car.
Oh, what wheels are those?

Just wait, in a few months I will unveil my white beauty 

Good work man, keep it up!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *That is the first time I've seen your car, and it is damn nice!
> Your front fits much better than the one I saw on a 200SX up here.
> You should think about getting the eyebrows that Mike is working on. They would look really nice on your car.
> Oh, what wheels are those?
> ...


ahhhh man Sean--U dont know how much your approval means to me man...I think Im gonna cry-lol. Nah but seriously thanks-it does mean alot coming from the car that gave me the motivation to do all this..

The eyebrows I have to wait to see if Im gonna go with the Halos or not first and the rims are BSA..

Oh and white B14--Im glad it helped U out yo. The grill is actually just the stock one gutted out and filled in with some mesh--their are a bunch of threads on how to do it....Holla at me and Ill help U out with it-if U want...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Nice ride playa, clean, and cut!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

thanks JT...I wish I could have gotten sum of those extras U had to pose with your car......lol


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
It's about time. I finally get to see exactly what it is you call your car. Very nice, very nice, very nice!
How perfect do the fogs/driving or whatever they are fit into the opening?
Do you want criticism in this post or no?

Seth

(If so, I'm not a fan of the rear bumper, but the front is my favorite before I saw the GTS thing. Also your turns sit awkwardly, maybe you should ge t crystal. I don't think the 'stealth' ones would go well although they'd match the white on black scheme. As for the rims and the drop, those came out great, almost as it should be. All you need now are some custom tails, maybe shave your brake light and put it inside the rear window, I like the no-wing look. I still can't get enough of the front of your car. All you need noware some JDM white on black folding mirrors, maybe with a turn signal in them, although taht isn't necesary. Plus, what is the name of you white paint?)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *
> Seth
> (If so, I'm not a fan of the rear bumper, but the front is my favorite before I saw the GTS thing. Also your turns sit awkwardly, maybe you should ge t crystal. I don't think the 'stealth' ones would go well although they'd match the white on black scheme. As for the rims and the drop, those came out great, almost as it should be. All you need now are some custom tails, maybe shave your brake light and put it inside the rear window, I like the no-wing look. I still can't get enough of the front of your car. All you need noware some JDM white on black folding mirrors, maybe with a turn signal in them, although taht isn't necesary. Plus, what is the name of you white paint?) *


Yeah the rear is prob. my least favorite part of the car.. My heads and corners dont align right at all cuz of an accident I got into and they never repaired right...My paint guy did the best he could but Im gonna take it back to him cuz he has an idea to fill in the gaps..

Im thinking Black Halos and Stealth corners and Im going smoke out the fogs so it all looks nice and dark up front... I think it'll work out real good.

AS far as the rear--I wouldnt shave the brake light I think are lights are small enuff as is...IM thinking custom black 3-D Alteezas (by LIU).... To again go with the black on white look.

I dont know what U mean about those JDM mirrors post pics if U can they sound good....

I spent some serious time trying to pick out the brightest white I could find....I ended with 02 AUDI Brilliant White....


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i really love that bumper!!! Nice Car !

btw, does the bumper sit to low from the side? got any pics of the side?
Where did you get those m3 sides?
Do those fogs wire up like the stock ones?

this one is for everyone:
does anyone think that this bumper would look good in green (96 - 200sx green) ?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *i really love that bumper!!! Nice Car !
> 
> btw, does the bumper sit to low from the side? got any pics of the side?
> Where did you get those m3 sides?
> ...


The bumper is a bit lower than the sides which kinda bothered me at first but it does flow together pretty good...

The M3 sides were thru a onlline wholesale body kit company off of ebay--they were really shitty and thin but my shop guy re- fiberglassed them and made them look alot better....

Fogs wire up the same way but I also had a switch installed so I could control them

Oh and yeah this front can work on any car in any color--thats why U can see it on everything from Hondas to Neons....

More pics soon to come.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
That's exactly what I was thinking aobut the lights, but I dind't know if you wanted that (the black halos w/stealth. I'll send you a pic of mine, hoopefully by the weekend since that is when I will get them in (hopefully)), but i do like the white on black look.

Yes that bumper will look good in any color on any B14.

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Another nice white car.:cheers:


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

MP Nice and Clean~~


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey MP2050, bout time we see this bad bitch...i've been awaiting seeing your ride for a little while, and you didn't let me down at all. I personally like the look of the stock headlights with the clear corners, if i were you i'd leave them. As for the paint, it looks awsome and the body kit and wheels look great too. Another thing i would do if i were you, i would get SE-L tails rather then black altezza's. Keep up the great work bro.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Hey MP2050, bout time we see this bad bitch...i've been awaiting seeing your ride for a little while, and you didn't let me down at all. I personally like the look of the stock headlights with the clear corners, if i were you i'd leave them. As for the paint, it looks awsome and the body kit and wheels look great too. Another thing i would do if i were you, i would get SE-L tails rather then black altezza's. Keep up the great work bro. *


Shawn U know the SE-L tails are my other option--I may just get them and then maybe try and get the crystal clears up front...I just havent made up my mind yet...

Thanks for all the compliments guys-- I was a little nervous posting pics at first but now Ill prob. be posting a pic of my car every chance I get.....lol-J/K


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Here a pic from Mattt4Nissan that shows the side view a little more..

I know I took some better pics but here ya go.....

http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddimage.wtdr?i=wMzM3NjA2czQxM2RmZDMxeTU0MQ==

I dunno if it works--give it a try


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Nope, it don't work dogg!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just curious, what did you pay for the car to be painted?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Just curious, what did you pay for the car to be painted? *


well here it is:
I took the car in with a dent on the roof and some minor damage from peeling off the the stock stripes.

I had the car painted and clearcoated like crazy...its shining right now and it hasnt even been waxed properly yet....I beleive the original charge was about $1500... Thats door jams-trunk-engine-etc.

Then I had a bunch of extra stuff done like molding in the sides, sanding down my trunk panel, shaved antennae, painted interior panels-and custom brackets and molding of fog lights....

$1700 in all....almost all the money was courtesy of a 17 year old idiot who didnt know that he had to yield at a green light when making a turn onto incoming traffic.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice ride my friend... custom 3-d altezza wont be coming out until way later.. i want 2 spend some time workin on my car since it been running almost stock for a while. 

nice ride and congrats ! keep up the good work and hopefully someday i get 2 see my sticker on there .. haha..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You got a really good deal.

My quote (not telling the color choice yet ) was $3900.00 and that was down from the original quote of $5700.00

I need to move to Florida!

That was for little to no custom bodywork (molding) but the paint is very $$.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Is that s se-l trunk pannel????

looks like it...

also nice job on supporting the white b14's


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope,
I have that same trunk panel on my GXE.

Seth


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^he just painted it white.... 

nice ride...... i will have to come down to Miami some day to show off mine when its done. Maybe next august september time.... hopfully. And damn thats a good price for the paint. I need to get mine done too!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

is white paint cheap or something?
would it be cheaper to repaint a car the same color?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Me Likes. did u paint the mesh on ur grill? if so how? cuz mine keeps coming off


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OK answers for everyone:

1CLNB14/Omega--The price was kinda of a hook up since the guy that did it didnt have a license or anything to have a shop. He did all the work alone and I even went in to help do some stuff...

Its def. cheaper if U keep the same paint....but I still wanted to have the new white everywhere (trunk.engine,door jams,etc...) so it was almost like getting a whole new color put in....He told me I could have brought the price down if I kept the Sentra Cloud White ( :bs: )..

But yeah Miami is over flooded with shops so if U do some foot work U can find a good price for some great work..

selrider--I just had the trunk panel sanded-filled in and painted to match the car.....

NismoXR--the grilll is stock and I had the mesh put in with like a cement clay and painted black--(simple).


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Nope,
> I have that same trunk panel on my GXE.
> 
> Seth *



oh ok... didn't know that they made the same shape pannel in 98..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

dam, that is nice. This is the first time I've seen your car too. I love the kit. Now that I've seen the extreme rear on your car, I now want to get the complete extreme kit for my car.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Like Will Smith said "I'm going to Miami"


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for all the approval guyz....oh and yeah MIAMI is taking over the import world--


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Looks good bro


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Thanks for all the approval guyz....oh and yeah MIAMI is taking over the import world-- *


Naw man, it's all about the 206!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Naw man, it's all about the 206! *


uhh....hmmmm....give me a min to search for area codes online and Ill get back to U.....lol  

Are U sure those are the right numbers???


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

Are the side skirts on backwards?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

206?? Isn't that a crazy Pugeot that we should get stateside but no one'll buy french cars?

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *206?? Isn't that a crazy Pugeot that we should get stateside but no one'll buy french cars?
> 
> Seth *



Funny--seth

oh and Clayk I actually thought the same but then I went online and found some M3s and this is how they are supposed to be.....

Damn imagine if they were on wrong molded in and everything


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here:










cover the left side with your hand.

Seth


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

MP is this your daily driver or no?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ooooooooowwwwwww seth thats what I want but give it to me more black and do my fogs....

Hey and how about the black alteezas in the rear too.....yes Im taking advantage of your photochopping..... 

Shawn--unfourtunatly this is a daily driver althought I do whatever I can to avoid having to drive it....I wish I could just have it in a garage untill Friday came around....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The photochops with the black halo's and stealth corners are very nice.

I'm so glad my car is not a daily any longer.

A few reasons the NW owns....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

And one more 












Sorry to hijack your thread 

I'll get it back on topic.....




any close ups of the wheels?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN Sean U did not have to do this....I got U ....

Heres A LITTLE Miami for ya....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not bad, not bad....I'm sure the cars there are really nice, but you also have around twice the amount of tuners 


We have www.garagespl.com  

To be continued.....

Oh, any close ups of your wheels?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's the tails (also half).
As for darkening the fogs, well since you can't do that in real life, why bother. Unless you're gonna open them up...

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good MP.

So thats how the m3 sides look like on a sentra.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

BRO! i'm glad to see how great that front end came out. Looks great. Let me know next time you down in West Palm. I seroiusly want to see it in person.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

and if that dont work... 

http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbumPhoto.asp?userid=lDRYBOYl&album_id=120840&image_id=0


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YO everybody....

1CLN--I just had to post some pics before I punched out of work that day...Ill take those rim pics this weekand..

seth--thanks for the pic...it came out pretty good

Sentrixx--Thanks for the sale...you really helped make this happen and yeah you right about how it would take some work to make fit---but it all worked out...

Dryboy-- yo thats exactly what I had in mind man...Damn you gonna make me push off on my engine work some more..

New pics by Monday......hopefully


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool, can't wait.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

> Dryboy-- yo thats exactly what I had in mind man...Damn you gonna make me push off on my engine work some more..


Thats what I eventually wanna do with mine, I'm just so far behind I thought I'd throw the idea out there and see what people think... You should go for it


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice ride, cant wait to see more pics. I really love the extreme rear and sides, im doing that as well but Im going with the drift front.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Nice ride, cant wait to see more pics. I really love the extreme rear and sides, im doing that as well but Im going with the drift front. *


Damn I actually want to get rid of the Extreme rear.....Something about it just bothers me.

oh and the sides are M3 not Extreme....but thanks kid


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Heres a little better pic from the side--I got from 1997GA16DE
Im on a mission to get the others from my boy....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Here's the tails (also half).
> As for darkening the fogs, well since you can't do that in real life, why bother. Unless you're gonna open them up...
> 
> Seth
> ...


hey seth.. that a photoshop of my black altezza right?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

hey MP... how did that front bumper fit? Does it hang really low? I think its the best looking front for our cars but i dont want one that hangs low here in Tampa... it will get jacked.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *hey MP... how did that front bumper fit? Does it hang really low? I think its the best looking front for our cars but i dont want one that hangs low here in Tampa... it will get jacked. *


With sum work it now fits perfect--its not any lower than any other bumper. The Extreme I had B4 seemed to be the same.. I mean yeah I have to be careful with bumps and dips but I can fit my foot under it so I know its not that low..... 

ANd yes I think its the best front too....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *hey seth.. that a photoshop of my black altezza right? *


Yup,
It is.

Seth


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

hey man... thanks for the info. the car really does look good. it must be nice to have people gunning to beat you. thats when you know your shit dont stink. Im thinking i want that front... but i want to cut the bottom off and try and make a CF defuser or some shit.... bring up the height a little and make it look one off.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *hey man... thanks for the info. the car really does look good. it must be nice to have people gunning to beat you. thats when you know your shit dont stink. Im thinking i want that front... but i want to cut the bottom off and try and make a CF defuser or some shit.... bring up the height a little and make it look one off. *


YO thats really good thinking nak....Id def. stick with that idea--Thanks for the kind words


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

do you have any pictures of the rear... just the rear, no sides?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Its actually 1CLNB14's rear end chopped back to normal with ScorchNX2000's Wing he has for sale... not my best (by far) but postable to give you an idea of what it would look like on your car.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn thanks DryBoy that came out real good but Wut do U think--should I get it?? 

DOes it look like too much--I hope it wont sit that high...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dunno I stretched it's hight and width to make it fit so it may be higher than its supposed to. I think its a nice looking wing I dunno I gotta work on my photoshopping a little more. Its a different wing... you dont see it often which is why I like it. I'd look into it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I think it looks good....

and must look even better from a side view....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yo MP, do you have any pics of the extreme rear, just the rear not the sides.

By the way, nice photochop.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That looks pretty damn good. I think that with the Extreme rear it would balance it out more.

I don't think it sits quite that high....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Yo MP, do you have any pics of the extreme rear, just the rear not the sides.
> 
> By the way, nice photochop. *


Nah thats why DryBoy had to use 1CLN's car....But I wish I could put it on with the Extreme rear showing--so I could really get a feel for it..... 

U guys really like it --IM a little surprised I didnt thing many of U would.....I still dont know whether to do it or not


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got some pics of the extreme rear fromk the SOFLA meet. They are at an angle though, so I don't think it will work. What do u think?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *well, anyway, it's on this page: http://www.carandmodel.com/gallery/autofest20021116-cars?&page=10 *


No Extreme rear on this page....But anyway wut do U think--I need some more opinions..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn it, how did that happen. I was trying to reply to the mint green b14 and somehow I posted it here.  sorry.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

http://www.carandmodel.com/gallery/...6-cars?&page=10 
beautiful , minus the stickers and the wing


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I've seen it at that site.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

*reading your parts list at the bottom*

hey i noticed you said you got arospeed coilovers.... i had them too for a while but i chucked them in favor of the sprint extreme lowering springs. I found the ride to be too bouncy on the arospeeds... and when i lowered them they weren't even that low.... see with my sprint springs i actually think the back is lower than it was with the arospeeds and i had taken all the bumpstops and everything off. with the sprint springs i actually got hung up on a speed bump at walmart and had to have my friend sit on the hood of my car so i could back off. No problem with the same speedbump with the coilovers... just about an hour of bouncing. also i bet my shocks are almost blown... cuz they did start to get a lil bouncy with the sprints after about a month... and i don't blame them for blowing i ragged the hell out of them with the coilovers always bottoming out.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: reading your parts list at the bottom*



98sentragxe said:


> *hey i noticed you said you got arospeed coilovers.... i had them too for a while but i chucked them in favor of the sprint extreme lowering springs. I found the ride to be too bouncy on the arospeeds... and when i lowered them they weren't even that low.... see with my sprint springs i actually think the back is lower than it was with the arospeeds and i had taken all the bumpstops and everything off. with the sprint springs i actually got hung up on a speed bump at walmart and had to have my friend sit on the hood of my car so i could back off. No problem with the same speedbump with the coilovers... just about an hour of bouncing. also i bet my shocks are almost blown... cuz they did start to get a lil bouncy with the sprints after about a month... and i don't blame them for blowing i ragged the hell out of them with the coilovers always bottoming out. *


Yeah the AroCrap coils were a newbie mistake I made and Im finally getting rid of them. My ride is so horrible I got a new paint job and kit and I still dont want to drive the car around....

Im going with the Tein springs...check out my Group Buy if intrested


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Why springs and not coils? Just courious...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

new pic from another show....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

and my dog.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks really nice man.
I get my car back from the body shop tomorrow, then I start on the DVD install.

I will have some new pics in March 


Those skirts are so nice......


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey EVERYONE post on new thread--- not this one...thanks


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

off the hook


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

or is it

OfFtHAhOoK?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

clean, clean, and did I say clean.....


----------

